# pussy cat with a broken tooth...



## GlamourDol (14 July 2013)

Have just noticed that luli's left top fang (can't think what its called) has snapped off, think it must have only just happened, as she likes to show me her teeth! Its broken the tip off, but is this a vet job or does this kind of thing happen a lot?


----------



## spike123 (14 July 2013)

its more common in older cats but can cause problems. Best to get the vet to have a look as may need the tooth removed.


----------



## Honey08 (15 July 2013)

One of my cats did this in early Spring.  In his case, the broken bit was stuck in his gum, so he was bleeding and sore, so went to the vets.  In your case, if the cat is happy, the gum doesn't looks sore, and he is eating properly, I would probably leave him.

Our vet did say sometimes the tooth may need removing later on, but touch wood we haven't had any further issues with it so far.


----------



## Antw23uk (15 July 2013)

As long as she is fine in herself and eating I wouldnt worry about the vets but you will need to keep an eye on it and eventually it will need to come out as it will decay and cause infection.

Ollie did this coming through an open window being chased by a dog when we lived in the flat (both dog and owner strangley dissapeared when we laid a new patio ... funny that ) but we didnt do anything about it for about a year i think, may have been a little longer before the vets took it out! 

They work perfectly well without one so no need to worry


----------



## GlamourDol (17 July 2013)

Thanks for the responses, spoke to the vet about it as needed to chat about her rabies vac as she presented us with 5 bats on sunday night, and they said to leave it alone if its not bothering her as messing about with it at this point can cause more harm than good. 

Yey, no trip to the vet for meow.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 July 2013)

We have had some with broken teeth.  Ask the vet, as long as not infected they will normally cause no bother and be left alone.


----------

